# Cabela's Grand Opening/Ammo



## NascarJunky (May 27, 2007)

WOW... thursday was a trip watching everyone packin in and getting their ammo. It was a site to see for sure. Now that looked like end of the world to me LOL...

I seem to have no problem stocking up on my .45 ammo. I'm glad too and plus I bought a springfield xds .45 over a month ago and love it and got the .45 fever LOL... Now I have shy away from my 9mm stuff and sold half my ammo stuff and half way to go and turning around having fun pickin up on .45 ammo.

So anyone get what they wanted on opening day ? That .22 stuff went crazy fast.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Got one of those 50 cal ammo cans with 2100 rounds of 22 lr !!!!!! Have been offered way more than it cost already, but didn't buy it to re- sell. Hopefully in a few months the panic will stop & ammo will be more available. Also picked up 3 boxes of 40 cal, but it wasn't nearly as tough as the rimfire.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

T-180 said:


> Got one of those 50 cal ammo cans with 2100 rounds of 22 lr !!!!!! Have been offered way more than it cost already, but didn't buy it to re- sell. Hopefully in a few months the panic will stop & ammo will be more available. Also picked up 3 boxes of 40 cal, but it wasn't nearly as tough as the rimfire.


that should almost get you on the terrorist watch list.....way to much, for one person(stock piling)  I wondered how much ammo was there ....I guess now would be the answer after the opening and the weekend has passed....I might find some time to head that way mid day and see if the crowds are gone and anything left


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

T-180 said:


> Got one of those 50 cal ammo cans with 2100 rounds of 22 lr !!!!!! Have been offered way more than it cost already, but didn't buy it to re- sell. Hopefully in a few months the panic will stop & ammo will be more available. Also picked up 3 boxes of 40 cal, but it wasn't nearly as tough as the rimfire.


Did you get the .22 ammo @ Cabela's ? Mike


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Yes, purchased at Cabela's last Thursday.

Not stockpiling Ironman, just took what they had at the time. Running low at home & my boys and I target shoot quite a bit with the rimfires, as well as hunting & trapping. Figure that 2100 will last me a couple years at the most & doubt it's going to get cheaper anytime soon. Wanted the 550 pack of Remington 22 lr, but they were impossible to get.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

T-180 said:


> Yes, purchased at Cabela's last Thursday.
> 
> Not stockpiling Ironman, just took what they had at the time. Running low at home & my boys and I target shoot quite a bit with the rimfires, as well as hunting & trapping. Figure that 2100 will last me a couple years at the most & doubt it's going to get cheaper anytime soon. Wanted the 550 pack of Remington 22 lr, but they were impossible to get.



so what kind did you get?? I am looking for the Winchester hp 555 pack they seem to be better HP's then the dimples on the Remington or federal


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Most of the ammo these hoarders are stockpiling will take a lifetime to get shot up. All it's doing is making ammo crazy expensive and impossible to get. I don't even want to hear about the "I need all of it to protect me from the government" crap. It ain't gonna happen.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

there is plenty on the shelves......that almost no body wants


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Was there at the bug C before 8 AM this morning people were standing at the door waiting in the cold. I guessed they were there for a special sale. Looked like a black Friday sale. Decided to walk up and and see what everyone was freezing for standing in line. No one was saying ammo but once the doors opened they all ran toward the gun area. I went over to the fishing tackle and bought two reels. I asked a salesperson they said the same bunch shows up every morning at opening and rushes the gun area to buy up ammo that was delivered the night before. Heard one say he had 4 thousand rounds and another has 5 thousand. I'm not going to buy ammo anytime soon hoping the panic buying will slow down.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I went Dicks Sporting goods in Lancaster and they had a bunch of 22lr ammo.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I have about 6000 rounds of 22lr that may keep me good through july, I am not a hoarder. It is all target ammo @ $60.00 a brick but I have a source that calls me when it comes in. I would like to find some cheap 22 for pistols which I can't hit anything with anyway but still like to play.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Dovans said:


> I went Dicks Sporting goods in Lancaster and they had a bunch of 22lr ammo.


Just left Dicks they didn't have any 22lr. Guy said they have not had any in a couple of weeks. The did have 22 birdshot.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

So that was birdshot behind the counter? If so I am very sorry for the misinfo. I just saw those little boxes and 22lr on them.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

No biggie had to go to Lancaster anyway. When I first saw it I was excited until I read the box better. lol Checked Ohio Valley while in town they didn't have any either.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

the only 22's I have seen at walmarts has been cci cb shorts.....wish I would have grabbed 3 bowes of the cci's round nose they were putting on the shelves at Cabela's when there.....oh well....maybe next time they will be putting out some more....not looking good for most anything people are wanting....7mm mag's,270,243,30-06 are on the shelves I have notice....not much use in Ohio though except for target shooting or varmint hunting

I have an order coming there soon(vacuum sealer roll's) so I'll look then too....not holding my breath though..... for anything I might need to play(practice) with....oh well....this sure has taken some fun out of gun ownership







for me and the grand kids


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Ironman,
The 22 lr I got was the Federal 36 gr hp's. I prefer the Winchester or Remington, but this will punch paper & critters in traps just fine.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

T-180 said:


> Ironman,
> The 22 lr I got was the Federal 36 gr hp's. I prefer the Winchester or Remington, but this will punch paper & critters in traps just fine.


you mean the federal's with the dimple  ...haven't shot the Winchesters but there hp looked like a hp anyway and not just a dimple....I will say you were very lucky to score that box for sure....congrat's the link provided on another post with ammo on the shelves had cci solids at 50 and 60 cents a round.....wow


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Dang, maybe I should sell it & strike while the iron's hot !!!!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

T-180 said:


> Dang, maybe I should sell it & strike while the iron's hot !!!!


I think it might just get hotter in the future....but who knows....I really never buy to resale .....but????....... can't find any anyway 

still hoping for the phone call or email to go pick up my vacuum seal rolls I ordered to look around again.....I won't hesitate this time if there is any 22's on the shelf .....I sure screwed up my last trip, if it was only 3-100 rd boxes of solid cci's I sure could use them .....don't like them for hunting but better then nothing


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I was there at 11 today. No 22 ammo to be seen.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I was in there lastnight and they had very little ammo, no 22 or 9MM etc, salesman said they had trucks coming in daily. I was in my local Walmart early this morning and found bare shelves there as well, guy at the counter said he had 7 people waiting before 7AM and they snatched up all the 22 and 9MM they had got in.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

supercanoe said:


> I was there at 11 today. No 22 ammo to be seen.


me too....sad, but the lunch there was very good....elk sandwich, went to pick up my vacuum seal bags someone posted on here for the sale....a nice afternoon


----------

